# Bedding and Ferret nation questions



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanting to know a few things on the ferret nation, I'm hoping when we get a new place where there aren't so many stairs and some more money to get a single level for my boys. (they currently live in a Rat Manor, going to hopefully build them a homemade cage before Christmas) Even though I probably wont be getting it for a year or so, I just wanted to know these questions so I know what cage I should be looking for on craigslist or saving up for, or if I should just build my own.
I'm 90% sure they can't get out of 1 inch spacing, going to test it out when I get back in town, but just in case, How tall is the stand? my boys are really good with not jumping down or up great heights. I'm not worried about injuries (they've fallen from 5 foot before, just fine, they really need to learn to stay still when I'm walking and their on my shoulder). just not a big fan of them being out un-supervised.
Also is the level in it adjustable? I've seen some that have it down low but it always seems to be at the same height. I have no plans on using the ramp, my boys would kill me if I ever put one in their cage. they're much more happier climbing and Falling from every level (apparently climbing down is too much effort) Are you able to take it down, or move it to the other side? I like to switch things up most of the time with levels. it makes Charles and Soda happy as Storm seems to think that Every hammock is his and only his.
Are there other cages that are the same size and similar? I'm not sure If I like the doors. makes it easy to clean, which is the whole reason I'm wanting it, but I'm worried about rattie paws, tails, and even worse, rattie heads. my boys are pretty bad with stuff like that, so would the door size take away the risk of them wanting to do that, or would it just make the risk of a amputated limb worse?
Also (sorry for all the questions) how tall is the double? they are different from website to website for some reason.

Going off the cage subject, does anyone have experience with Hemp bedding? I've read good reviews on it online. I'm allergic to Aspen, and I really liked using it as a bedding but of coarse, I didn't want to deal with asthma attacks every time I cleaned the cage. I read that it works the same as Aspen, and its cheap in my opinion. I plan on trying it out, just wanted to know other people's opinions on it, most of the reviews I read had 5 stars.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Ok, the ferret nation cage , the double is about 60 in tall.... now thats without the wheels because mine broke! From the floor to first level is about 13 inches, again thats without the wheels... with them it will obviously be a little taller! I personally had to screen in my whole ferret nation cage because smaller, younger rats can fit through. The shelves are adjustable, 3 different holes to move them higher and lower. The regular full size levels are not adjustable, only the half shelves. The half shelves can be moved from side to side, but if you are using a double one, you pretty much have to leave it where you set it up, because of the ramp/ opening, to get to the second level, unless you make an alternate ladder of sorts to get up there.... which would actually be easy to do if you wanted. The critter Nation cage is almost exactly the same.... I just bought it as my second cage. It's easier to put together.... no tools required! I like the shelves better. The bar spacing is fine for small/ young rats. The doors are the best part. Cleaning is easy! No fear of them getting their feet caught in them when you have the door shut. Obviously, when you are closing it, you have to be aware where your ratties are.... same as any other cage really. I just pais $235 for the double critter Nation, free shipping. I like both, but prefer the Critter Nation because of the ease to assemble, shelves and bar spacing.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, really? only that tall, I was thinking it would be much taller, maybe I can get a double then. hopefully I'll get lucky with the critter nation, I was able to find a double ferret nation on craigslist for around $100, and it looked like it was in perfect condition, and it came with a ton of ferret toys and hammocks. If only we didn't have so many stairs.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

its about 14 inches off the ground I would get that DFN And store it they are completely collapseable


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to use hemp as the main substrate in my cage. It looked nice, and held smells well. It is very light though, and tends to get everywhere.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, their current and pass bedding have gotten every where, so that's not a big issue with me as we vacuum the room every time we clean the cage.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd agree with looking for a Critter Nation as opposed to the Ferret Nation if your boys like to climb. Not only is the bar spacing smaller, it's mostly horizontal and much easier for them to climb around on. 

As for getting it upstairs - my critter room is on the second floor of my house. I have a total of 5 double Critter Nations and 1 double Ferret Nation up here. I'm 5'3", 100 lbs., and I brought all of them up here myself and assembled them myself. They come apart and all you have to do is bring them up piece by piece. 

The middle full level is fixed, but there are three different levels you can hang the shelves. The doors fully open, and that makes it very easy to clean and decorate.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

if its any thing like moving furniture, our apartment is a night mare. its some what hard to explain, the second flight of stairs I guess is kind of like two stairs, its L shaped, the "base" part of it is some what tiny, if the furniture movers complained about it you can kind of tell how hard it is to move stuff up stairs. reason we have would have to wait to get a place with less stairs (there are other reasons as well).
Also just want to state something for future people posting. I've decided I'm not going to get a ferret nation or critter nation. We're going to make a homemade cage instead.


----------

